

Ask HN: Recommended hosting service that scales well - akristofcak

Apologies if this is sort of basic but does anyone have a good recommendation of hosting services for a small but growing webapp.  I know if we throw enough money at this we can solve this problem very quickly but I want to be prudent and not break the bank unnecessarily while at the same time make sure the site doesn't crash every time we get a few thousand hits.  I'm having a hard time finding a solid middle ground just by searching around the internet.<p>Thanks much for any pointers.<p>Best,
A
======
byoung2
At the startup where I work, we use Amazon. Start with a small or micro
instance and put Cloudfront in front of it. As you grow, add more instances
behind a load balancer and switch your databse to a master/slave setup. Add
memcache to cache queries, and use Varnish as a caching proxy. That's how we
started, and after a year we hit 200+ instances and growing (you'll have to
request an increase from the 20 instance cap, or split them across accounts).

EDIT: we are working on a big data app, so most of the horsepower is for
crawling and number crunching. 10 instances are client facing

